
Learn Vim in 2020 - neinasaservice
https://21-lessons.com/2020/07/06/learn-vim-in-2020-from-the-ground-up/
======
neinasaservice
At user groups and in online communities they keep talking about Vim and how
cool it is to use this text editor. Let’s explore what all the Fuzz is about.

